# Top waters only today... For SCIENCE!



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry if I'm posting too much. I don't know what protocol is regarding that.. I've just been fishing every chance I get.

I keep hearing about 2018 being a weird early spring/late winter, but I'm seeing good fish on Instagram. If that's the case, I picked a good time to start chasing spots n dots. I'm having more fun than I've had fishing in years learning this new (to me) fishery. Good year or bad, I can't get enough!

Read an article last night that claimed trout start spawning as early as April if the water is warming up. Last batch I filleted were full of eggs so I'm done keeping em if they may be female. I like catching em way more than eating em. Also read that they will stage on shallow flats near deep water the nights before the strongest incoming tides caused by new and full moons this time of year. The incoming tide supposedly carries the eggs deeper into the estuary where they hatch 14-16hrs later. This gives them their best shot at reaching maturity and repeating the process. 

Left the house looking for just such a location to test the above theory and was not disappointed. Threw only tops as the water was very shallow and pink she dawg, chartreuse/silver bomber spook knockoff Walmart special, and a chartreuse buzz bait with new moon dsl were the weapons of choice. 

Found some nice trout up to 27" today. Also experimented with chasing reds with a buzz bait. They go nuts for one of those $2 academy buzz baits with the skirt swapped for a 4" DSL. Even caught a trout on it too. Just whip it down wind and slow roll it back as slowly as you can without it sinking. Same as largemouth over grass beds on Rayburn. Caught about 20 redfish between yesterday and today and not a single keeper for the table!! Here's the highlight of my morning below. Kinda hard to take a selfie juggling what I estimate to be a 6ish lb.+(???) trout. That's what the length/weight chart says and she was healthy. She absolutely demolished a pink she dawg two twitches into a walk-the-dog retrieve. Disregard the stringer in her lip. I just used it to take her for a walk until she caught her breath. Watched her swim off into the murk. Don't fear the chocolate milk- just throw somethin big n loud and work it slow. Been working for me. 

Attached a pic of the $2.50 topwater that has been hot for me... Super loud and high pitched rattle seems to call em in. Casts well and walks easily. Not sure why they're so cheap. Haven't done well on red head/white body though.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice report!! Keep up the good work. Topwaters are always fun.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

X2 on the report. I just so happened to pick up these same color bombers on sale at a place back in Thanksgiving! I haven't used them yet but gunna have to put them at top of list to use now!

EDIT: YUP, I'M A POTLICKER!!!!! lol


----------



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

Very nice! What bay is this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

No, your posting are right on point, keep up the good work and posting. Nice fish.


----------



## FlusherK (Nov 20, 2012)

I better go get some I know where they are at, old Tidal Surge plastics can also be had for nothing and no one else has them.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

FlusherK said:


> I better go get some I know where they are at, old Tidal Surge plastics can also be had for nothing and no one else has them.


But I thought we were all boycotting them? ðŸ¤ª

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the nice report.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a fine Fishing Report - keep 'em coming!



ReelaxFishin said:


> Sorry if I'm posting too much. I don't know what protocol is regarding that.. I've just been fishing every chance I get.


----------



## mudntexas (Mar 6, 2018)

Great report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtActual (Feb 9, 2018)

Awesome report. Were you wading, or out on a boat?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice trout!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Who had tops for $2.50? Was it Wally World?


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

Aggieangler said:


> Who had tops for $2.50? Was it Wally World?


Aye, Wally World in lake Jackson.

And I was wading. I pretty much only wade. It's a blast and good exercise. I typically wade 3-4 days a week and 4-6hrs per wade lately. The bay and coastal marshes are an awesome place this time of year. Weather is nice and cool. Haven't even noticed many mosquitos.

Saw a big ol sea turtle just now when I was wading. Wind was howling and tide was super high. Friend and I managed a half a limit of trout. He caught the most. Haha last time I take him fishing. I got the biggest though. She was 24" so not a monster but a lot of fun on one of those $2.50 topwaters. Chartreuse head, white body in the picture I posted. Rest of the fish came on DSL 4" in plum with silver flake. Forget the color name. Threw back as many short trout as we kept and one short redfish that fought like a 30". We were both shocked when we finally saw her. Hope I run into that fish again in a year or two. She had some spunk.

All in all, today's fishing wasn't anything special but my friend caught a new pb trout at 21" then broke that record five minutes later with a 23". That made my day- he was stoked too.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome report and pics and you post away.. I for one always love reading reports and lookin at pics... especially since I am stuck at work LOL


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome report! Hope you find/get your rod/reels back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

